

Show HN: Write your Elected Officials -- Example regarding Aaron Swartz - neltnerb
http://brianneltner.com/Letter%20to%20Obama.pdf

======
neltnerb
Hopefully others will follow through by demonstrating their frustration by
doing more than just clicking a button on an online petition. It may not be as
good as rioting in the streets, but it's better than an email!

